# St Barts IVFers............part 36



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Natahsa/Rachel- I had real problems getting onto this. I tried the other version but it said I was dis-allowed or something  Oh well, this seems to work now so panic over  . 

Jen - When is you scan? How far along will you be?

Laura - Hey triplet momma, how you feeling?

Ky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

My fault Kyla.....I locked the new thread instead of the old   Obviously going a bit  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning ladies

Thanks for the new thread Natasha! 

My scan is next weds the 18th. I think I will be about 6/7 weeks by then. If I count from my last period then Im 7 weeks but ACU are calling it 6 because I had blasts. But either way its still very early days.

Im off to Devon tomorrow for the funeral on Monday. Ive never driven so far and hope that my brain cells can take it. Im finding im lacking concentration at work at the moment! 

Hope everyone is fine and dandy and hope you all have a fab weekend

Jen xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Take it easy.  Stop whenever you start feeling tired & take plenty of food & drinks to nibble on.   for Monday.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Ditto what Ron says really. Good luck for Monday and take it easy on the drive.

Natasha - No worries hon. I got muddled as there were two part 36's at one point!  I couldn't manage to fit in all that you girls do for us on here.

K x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen my love, please drive carefully and I hope that it goes as smoothly as can  be expecting.  How absolutely awful.  Take good care of you and your little bean(s).  

Ron how are you my lovely?    

Hello everyone else!

I'm so glad its the weekend. Anyone watching BB?  I've not really got into it yet but may watch it later, its just rubbish compared to the apprentice... god I'm gonna miss Alan and the gang this week!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hiya
all

just replying so I don't lose this thread

will catch up later

Fran


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Just a quickie from me to as still living in a big mess here as kitchen getting tiled & painted after MFi fitting my new kitchen last week....& i love it!!!!  Good luck to Jen & Laura for there scans this week ......lotx of positive vibes coming your way       

Hi to everyone else i promise to catch up soon

Love Sue XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Sue.

Jen - Hope all went well today, am thinking of you.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Thinking of you today, hope your scan went well and you got to see a hb or two!!! 

Laura - Not long until you can see your babies again too. I'm so excited for you.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Sorry to have forgotten it was your scan today.  How did it go?


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys it was not Jens Scan today it was the funeral her scan is on Wednesday.

Hope you are all ok

Love Sue XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen texted me!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya Ron .....sorry

Oh now i am confused as i thought her scan was on wednesday 18th...i must be going mad   

Did she say all was ok with scan then

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

ah ha not going mad Jen said this -



J-Mo said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Thanks for the new thread Natasha!
> 
> ...


Thought i was going crazy

Love to allXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm with Sue, I was sure scan was wed a day before mine?

Oh maybe we're all going bonkers!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Sorry if I confused everyone..I meant to say Jen texted & told me it is on Wednesday & she's driving back from Devon now, I typed quickly in between bath/bed/cooking time!!!

Sorry 

Ron  
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya all

glad i am not loosing it    

Sue XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

No, if anybody it's me that's going


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hee hee hee! What are you lot like?!?! 
Thanks for thinking of me girls! 

Well that was a tiring weekend. 5 hours one way on the motorway really takes it out of you and when I got there it was like walking into a wall of grief. Of course the funeral was extremely sad and the whole thing was so surreal. My poor niece looks so lost without him as her whole world revolved around him. At least Sophie is a little peach. She just doesnt realise how precious she is. For those of you that are my friends on ******** you can see my niece and her beloved and little Sophie. Her name is Joanna Morris. 

Ive had a lot of period pains the last couple of days and lots of cramps this morning but no blood. Im dead scared about tomorrow but on the other hand Im looking forward to knowing sooner rather than later whether its another blighted ovum. My appointment is at lunch time so I will post my news in the afternoon.

Laura good luck for your scan too. Is this your dating scan

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Jen - Goodluck for your scan tomorrow and I   that it is not a blighted ovum o you of little fate   . Cramps are common and I remember once when it was so bad for me that I had to stop and rest by the fence of one house for 5 minutes but usually I would then take it easy and get a lot of rest over the next day or so.

Alexis


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - My fault hon, I got my dates muddled up  Mumnesia - it will strike you too soon! Well, now I can say good luck for tomorrow. I'm going to stick my vote as twins this time.
Kyla xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jen - All the best for tommorrow too will be thinking of you & dh         
I am with Kyla twinnies i reckon to   

Love Sue XXX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks girls although I dont agree with the twins thing as my hormones werent high enough. So there!!!! 

Will text Sue and she may give the news before I get to the PC!!! 

Good evening ladies
Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Your great niece looked soooooooo lovely & contented.  It must have been so sad yesterday for everyone.  I hope the in-fighting between your niece & her OH's family have stopped as she needs all the support in the world right now.  

Good luck tomorrow.  I have everything (and more) crossed for you.   

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck for your scan tomorow!!!!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

Jen good luck for today and I reckon twins too  

FRan


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning! 

ooooh feeling nervous! Im leaving here just before 12 to get to the clinic and DH is meeting me beforehand. Although we had a row this morning! 

Why do you all keep saying its twins You are a funny lot! 

Thanks Ron, yes my niece did patch things up with his family which Im so pleased about. They are nutters but she has to let them see Sophie because thats all they have left of him. So the bouncers had a very easy day on Monday.
Ive been emailing my niece since Ive been back and she is coping so well. She is so brave.

I will let you know how I get on later (one way or another)

Jen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya! 

Well just got back from my scan and I saw a little beanie and a fluttering heartbeat, DH and I both cried! I cant believe it! Im so over the moon and just hope that I make it through the next couple of months now.
Next scan in three weeks time. Sorry to those of you that put you money on twins!

Sorry for lack of personals Im sooooo busy at work. But Ive been reading and wishing you all lots of love and luck.

Jen xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

fantastic news hun, enjoy every minute 


Tracey 
xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,


Jen so so happy for you and DH wishing you a smooth 7.5months.

Laura - Hope you are well and the 3 little beanies are cooking nicely.

Alexis


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Well, I was wrong but I don't care  Fantastic news honey. I'm not surprised you cried, I did too at my first scan. It's just amazing to see the little flutter and know what is means. So happy for you!!!

Ky xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - One is just perfect! So chuffed for you. Heres for an uneventful 33 weeks ahead!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jen - that is fab news & i have told you in texts & emails how happy i am for you & once again Congratulations !!!!     

Laura - What time is your scan tommorrow? Good luck hun at seeing your little beanies again.     

Love Sue xX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks girls! Its still not sinking in.

Laura just wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, scan is at 2pm.    In a panic that either they will have all died or that the 4th sac will have developed and I'll be having quad!    Please just let there be 3 lovely bubba's there!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - That's brilliant news - congrats to the both of you. Is it time for a ticker yet??  

Laura - Sending you lots of         for you & the 3 beanies. 

I'll be on FF & ******** more frequently for the next 4 days as Sam has finally come down with chickenpox & DH is going to Amsterdam for a stag weekend tomorrow, so I'll need to have some adult conversation to keep me sane!!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - fantastic news!!!  I am so happy for you!  Enjoy it!

Laura - loads of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you! 

Love Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Will be thinking of you at 2pm Laura. Keep us posted. Hope all is well for your three little amigos.

Ron - My DH flies off to Portugal this weekend for a golf weekend. So you may see more of me online for a change! 

Hettie - thanks hun! Where did you have your Nuchal scan because you live near me dont you?? 

Lots of love to all
Jen xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi 

Jen fab news I bet you are both over the moon   

Laura good luck this afternoon fingers crossed there are 3 and only 3 little amigo's   

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Jen,
At Southend hospital they send you to Kings hospital in London for the Nuchal scan. I went to the GP first to tell him about my pregnancy and to fill out a form which he hands on to the surgery's midwife. I then had a letter from her saying when my booking-in appointment would be. During that appointment, she phoned up Kings to arrange an appointment which I think I went to when I was 12 weeks. They are very thorough at Kings, so you do spend almost the whole day there, but you do get the results on the day.
How are you feeling? 
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Fran! 

Hi Hettie - feel much the same as yesterday really - it still hasnt sunk in yet. I cant believe that there is a little blob fluttering away inside me (hopefully) totally dependent on me (SCARY!)
I phoned up to get a midwife appointment today but they cant fit me in for another three weeks so they got me to call another number to arrange the nuchal scan and she agreed to take my details over the phone without having to go through the GP etc. Apparently I will get an appointment through soon for the dating scan (before 11 weeks) and from there they will arrange the nuchal one. 
Sorry I shouldnt be talking about this on here should I? I dont feel ready to join any pregnancy boards yet though. And no Ronnie its not time for a new ticker!!! 

Im just hoping that I make it through the next few weeks and dont want to tempt fate. I know I know Im being uber cautious.

Hope everyone is ok.
Looking forward to hearing from you Laura?!? 

BTW - DH and I have named my beanie Nellie. This is because on the picture of the blastocysts there was a blob in the centre which looked exactly like a baby elephant lifting his trunk up to hold onto his mummy's tail!!!  

Jen xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OM-flippin-god! I can't believe it! I've been away from FF for ages and come back to triplets! Cor blimey, Laura! well done lovely.   

Super congrats to you too Jen.

I'm fine. Had my LIT in athens. Going back for more in just over a month. Picked up my dog the next day. So have been running round after a hairy baby for the last week! 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Phew.... 3 little ones still!  Other sac had collapsed and thats what is causing my bleeding, the consultant was lovely said they all looking good, they had over tripled in size but think are maybe a little small for my dates (only by a couple of days).  Not sure how much that matters at this stage?

Jen - Yeah I understand about not going over the any other boards.  Feel like I'll jinx myself!  

Lou - Hello dear.... I've been wondering about where you are! Is Athans nice?  I've always fancied it.  LIT is this immune testing?  Sorry I'm a bit gim on these matters!

Hello Hettie, Fran, Ron, Tracey and Kyla.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Laura

this is great news and don;t worry about the size a few days here or there is nothing especially if they are all showing good signs of growth which they all are. I am soooo chuffed for you. the bleeding will settle just take things easy.

Jen and Laura I know going to the pg boards is a hard step but maybe it is time to join us on the bumps and babies bart board it is only those girls you already know and it might be a good transition place to put any questions queries and worries. 

Lou great to hear from you too I second Laura what are you actually up too I am not up to date with all the most recent tests or what they are for. good to hear you sound positive and looking towards the future.

right off to watch Hero's

Fran


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Laura - thats fantastic new hun   , i second what Fran says pop over to Barts bumps and babies would be great to see you there  

Jen - same to you hun be great to see you on the bumps and babies thread

xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura 

That is fab news hun it really is i am so chuffed for you , i was thinking of you all day.

Hi to everyone

Love Sue XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Brilliant news. Like the others have said already, don't worry about their sizes, a few days are neither here nor there.  The main thing is that they are growing.  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yay Laura. I was always a few days behind with mine too - caught up by about 8 weeks though I think. Glad all is well.

Lou - I saw your photos, Grey the puppy is just gorgeous!

Jen - Come on over to the Barts Bump thread if you want to chat about being pg. We will gladly offer all sorts of advice. Laura too. Nice middle ground before joining a pg group too. I didn't join the twin one until I was 13 weeks.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls,

Lou - I missed that... you have a new puppy? Is it on face book?? Must go check out.... oh I love puppies!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - brilliant news! Well done you! 

Good night,
Hettie x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Yay! Laura!  

LIT is that antibody therapy thing. Not very exciting!  : 

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Great news Laura! Another 'phew' moment crossed off eh?! 

Hi Lou - lovely to see you back! I hope the tests went well?? I want to see pics of your puppy. Invite me to be your friend on ******** if they are on there?!?!?! 

No Im not ready yet girls to go over to the pregnancy thread. It still feels far too soon as Im only 7 weeks today. I hope to join you there eventually though. I will keep all my questions for Suzie and annoy her by email! Hee hee hee.

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

Just to mention that the other board isn't just for pg ladies.  All are welcome.  

A very tired Ron  
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Why so tired Ron? Has the little man got chicken pox?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Yes, unfortunately, the little man has indeed got the pox.  DH is away in Amsterdam until Sunday on a stag weekend so I've had him all to myself since yesterday am.  We've been to the beach (deserted!) both days just to give his little legs a stretch.  Another friend (from NCT) whose boy is at Sam's nursery also has c/p so we spent the afternoon feeling sorry for ourselves!!! 

It's amazing how an extra pair of hands really makes such a difference, if only to make a cup of tea or go to the loo on your own!!! I really respect single parents who do it day in day out.  

How are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm feeling alot better about it now.  Iknow there is still a long way togo and there is still a good chance they won't make it but I'm going to try to stay positive, worrying and getting upset isn't going to help.  So from yesterday I decided that I would focuson things going right!  So we'll see how long that lasts!!  

May even tell a few people this weekend!  So far only my mum and sister and manager know! Mates all think I'm anti-social and moody!

Poor little man with the pox. Gld you got a mate to keep you company.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

That's the spirit!!!  

Remember P U P O!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry about little Sam, Ron. Your post made me realise how hard its going to be for my niece. At the moment she is being cosseted by my brother and his exwife but that cant last forever. Some time soon she has got to get on with looking after Sophie on her own.  

Hope Dh hurries back to you soon.
Mine isnt back until late tomorrow night and I dont know if its because Im alone but Im not feeling very positive today. My boobs have suddenly stopped hurting so now I feel like a M/S is on its way. I know it sounds stupid as I dont have any other indications but Im now paranoid that I wont get through the next few weeks.

Well done Laura for feeling so positive! Hope some of it can rub off onto me! 

Im off to lunch with a friend soon and Im taking Spud so hopefully this will take my mind off things.

Lots of love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen my boobs stopped hurting quite early on... not hurt for a few weeks now.  I have no mornig sickness, I'm tired and hungry thats it so try not to worry. 

Have fun with spud!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jo - My DH is also back late tomorrow evening!  

Yes your niece will find it hard & it will be relentless at times but hopefully with a good support network, she'll be OK. 

Regarding symptons, they come & go all the time & if you keep analysing it all, you will go totally  . Remember you're PUPO! Your hormones are still all over the place so try not to worry!   Hope you have had a good time with your friend.  

I've got cabin fever & we've already watched Toy Story & Finding Nemo..and I have a very whingy boy who wants to get up & get off the bed all the time.  The next Child Benefit payment will go towards an osteopath appointment, I think!  

To top it all I've just started AF.  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Ron, sorry you are so down hon. DH was away in Amsterdam last month and I had the twins on my own for five days. Granted they weren't poorly but I have some idea how you are feeling. He is off to the USA for nine days next month... eek! Hope Sam feels better soon.

Jen - I'm with Ron. Don't over-analyse your symptoms. I really had hardly any, mostly just tired with big nipples  It'll change a lot over the next few weeks and there is no norm.

Laura - Fantastic to see your ticker honey. That made my day


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - It would have been fine had he not had the pox - we just can't go anywhere (apart from the deserted beach but it's been too cold today).

One of the girls who used to work for the same company told me that she knows of people who actually take their children out even when they have the pox - I was furious when I heard that..it's not the kids but pg women who have not had c/p - the virus can be passed onto them & their unborn baby. How irresponsible is that?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Is Chicken pox still infectious once the spots are out? I had a feeling it was only catching beforeyou know you have it?  Worth havin a look on the net?

Kyla - I know I got excited after my scan and then did a ticker and they couldn't sleep all night as was feeling like i've jinxed things!  

Jen - How you feeling today?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - They are at their most infectious 2 days before the spots appear & they are still infectious until the spots have scabbed over which can take up to 10 days


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And how long as he had the spots now?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I did my ticker after my six weeks scan. Once we knew it was twins. 

Ron - That's awful. I can understand if your child is older and you want them to get it out of the way (I have heard of people having pox parties) but it's unacceptable to put people at risk who are unaware. I think you are doing the right thing, even if he is getting a bit bored bless him.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

He started the spots last Sunday night.  The top part of him have started to dry up but the lower parts still have fresh ones which have yet to pus & scab...not even sure if there are littler ones waiting to erupt - he looks like a little boy with teenage acne!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I actully remember having chicken pox when I was little, my mum kept telling me not to scratch or  would be scared for life!

So you should be safe by about Wed?  Not too long to go!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

They say it's about 5 days from when the spots appear to when they scab, so provided there aren't more to appear, we should be on course for middle of next week (although nursery says 10 days from start to finish!!).

However, I'm only doing a day at a time at the moment & he's been really restless again tonight. I'm waiting for when the 4 hours are up until I can give him the next dose of meds. 

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls! 

My sodding computer crashed on me on Saturday so I had no access to the internet all over the weekend. It drove me crazy! 

Thanks for your replies. Im pleased to say that I have painful boobs again! For one whole day they stopped hurting! Why am I rejoicing over this?!?! 
So for today I still seem to be pregnant! 

Oh Ron - poor you - no wonder you are going stir crazy. Did Dh have a nice time? 
Mine came back with really bad sunburn on his back. Apparently when you are in a crowd of guys you cant ask them to rub cream in your back! 

Kyla - I love the new pic of you and the twins! You look such a happy little family. My god how WILL you cope for 9 days on your own?! I suppose you just have to dont you? 

Laura - how are you today? Did you tell more people this weekend about your wonderful news? 

Jen xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is everybody

How are you, Laura & Jen??


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya! 

Im here although still finding it hard to stay positive.
I bought a couple of maternity bras yesterday from M&S because my boobs are so sore. They are soooooo sexy arent they - NOT! 

Also Im worried that I havent got any sickness. Im constantly reading that its a sign of a healthy pregnancy. I had lots of pain yesterday but its ok today. What if its dislodged

Love Jen
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Sweetie the fact that you have sore boobs is a good sign.  Symtoms come & go & whilst some ladies have lots of symtoms, others don't have ANY symptoms & they are ALL pregnant. Please try & stay positive.  Remember PUPO.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Ron. I know Im being paranoid. But this afternoon I have really bad AF pains. I keep going to the toilet but no blood. Its doing my head in!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - As you know, I had twins and I didn't have a single day's sickness during my pregnancy! You are fine honey. I know it's hard not to worry, but try to enjoy this as much as you can. I had such horrible pains, I went into the EPU every fornight and got scanned and all was fine, just lots of stretching.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla. Did you have AF type pains? I have them in my tummy and also going into my back. Wouldnt it be too soon for my uterus to be stretching?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, very strong AF. I panty-checked for weeks until I realised it was all okay. I had stretching pains from 5 weeks onwards so not too soon. It's not the baby so much as the blood and placenta getting bigger at this point. It only eased off at around 11 weeks once my uterus rose upwards.

I had sharp pains too, like I would stand up and feel a stabbing pain. I was upset by it too, but all the scans were fine and the nurses were right when they told me it was okay. It's hard to listen though when you are worried for your LO.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Sorry really bust at work at the moment and so shattered by the time I get in.  The tiredness is starting to were off a bit for me which is worrying as its pretty much my only symptom (I'm joining you Jen with the paranoia!), otherwise I'm ok.

Jen, its so worrying but there is such a better chance that things are going to be ok rather than not, keep trying to programme my brain to think that!

Ron hows the pox?

Hello Kyla and Lou!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Symptoms come & go, honestly!!! 

Pox is nearly gone but not sure whether they'd be gone by tomorrow though


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Keep saying no bleeding so should be ok.... getting scan withdrawal symptoms again! 

Glad he's getting better.  Is DH home?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Exactly!!! 

The scans are addictive, aren't they??  

DH came home in the early hours of Monday morning.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL, I know what you mean. I had them at 6, 8, 10, 12 & 16 weeks. After that I bought a doppler which helped ease the time between scans  Once my pre-eclampsia started I had them once a fortnight and at the end once a week to check they were still okay so I got to see them loads before they came. When is your next one?

(Also scanned at 21, 24, 27, 28, 29, 30 & 31 weeks...)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Just trying to remember how many I had...think it was 6, 9, 12, 16, 20, 21 & a small one at around 32 weeks.

Our Doppler was a total godsend between 12 weeks scan & when Sam 1st started moving.  We used to listen every night when we got into work.  It was sooooooooo reassuring. 

Spots still being stubborn (wonder who he takes after??  ). Going down the beach this morning before wind picks up.

Have a lovely day everyone.

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your reassurances ladies. I feel much better today after getting DH to cook dinner last night and me lying on the couch doing nowt! 

What IS a doppler?!?! I still havent managed to figure this one out.

Laura - maybe we should start a separate thread for all the paranoias out there called ''Is there anybody in there?''

Hang in there Ron, the pox wont be there for much longer! 

Kyla - Are you getting into a routine yet with your littluns?

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - When I was pg with Sam, I remembered wanting a glass window 'down there' so I could check if he was OK'!!!! 

A doppler is a device which the mw checks for the lo's hb. You can get them privately. Your mw wouldn't use it on you until 16 weeks.

We've got the 500+ which we found 2nd hand on Friday-Ads:

http://www.hospitalmanagement.net/contractors/monitoring/bestman/

We've just been down the beach (low tide, lovely!) & Sam stretched his legs. Think the fresh air has got to him cos he's asleep now!! 

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for that Ron. Ive saved the link as one of my favourites in case I ever get that far ! 

Bless Sam - Oh to be a toddler again! 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - You will - trust your instinct!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oooh can someone put my bubbles back to a lucky 7 please?!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

All done!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Fanks!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - We had the 500 one too, got it off eBay (new) for about £45 I think. My SIL has it now or else I would lend it to you. I loved it and I used it to show my parents and friends the baby when they couldb't come to scans.
We've been in a routine since they got home. I am quite an organised person and I find things go quite smoothly once you know where everthing is and what time things should be done. They have a good bed-time routine too.

I'm concious we might be stepping into the baby-talk area here... ?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla for the thought! But dont worry I will look too on Ebay if the time comes.

Sounds like you have good order there! 

Yes Im conscious of that too. We must stop immediately! 

Have a good evening ladies. I have a fun one planned, we will be in the loft sorting things out. What joy! 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - You be careful now going up the loft, won't you?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh yes, make sure DH does all the heavy stuff okay hon?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Jen - Maybe we should call the thread 'is there anybody still in there!'

Ron - Glad LO got out to stretch his legs.

Kyla- Are you planning to go back to work?

Lou - Hello!



One of the girls on PR thread is giving me her dopler when he baby is born.... he was borm this morning but she may well hang on to it until 12 weeks as she knows I won't be able how to resist using it as soon as I get it!!

Can you believe I got a letter tonight for a midwife appointment... ready for this for the morning! So have to call work n the morning and cancel my meetings. What a pain.  No reason why they couldn't call me earlier in the week.    Still least I have it now.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Glad you got your appintment but annoying it was such short notice. My m/w actually came around to my house for mine on a Sunday! I was amazed.
Yep, just filling in the forms today actually for reduced hours under the Family Act 2002. Hoping to get three days a week but not due back until mid-Sept. It will come quickly enough though I'm sure...
With the doppler, it's better to wait to 14 weeks in case you don't hear anything earlier. You might be okay with trips as your uterus will rise up earlier but don't worry if it's hard to pick up. We got Nicky's twins at 14 weeks but not at 12 as I recall. Handy to have though.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the girls on the other thread used the doppler early and ended up getting in a panic and having a scan ascouldn't get it... surely with 3 heart beats I would always be able find one!!

Oh going back to work... groan!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning all! 

Went up to the loft, DH did the heavy stuff and we cleared out loads of tutt! So all ok.

Am feeling very hormonal today. There is a bloke here on my hitlist   

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Here as in your office? What has he done?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

He dared to question me!!! The pr*ck.
And he is continuing to cause problems.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Just think, in a few months you'll be on maternity leave and won't ahve to see him!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

God I hope so!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

And I just realised today would have been my due date for the baby I lost that was made at Barts


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh hon, I'm sorry. Try not to dwell on it, things are so much better this time. You have a healthy bean inside you right now.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thought I wuld just check in to see how everyone is doing?
I hope you all have a good week!
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes all quiet on here!

I'm well, got another scan friday so thats exciting.

Just to update you on Maddy too she is on her 2ww after having a FET with donor embies.. so all keep your fingers and toes crossed for her.  She so deserves this to work.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Please give my love to Maddie - I hope and pray this will be the one for her.

How are you all? 

I had really severe pains last night (three times). It was like a shooting pain that took my breath away each time. Last time I had these pains I went to Early Pregnancy Unit (when I was pregnant last time with the blighted ovum) but last time they carried on for about an hour. 
Last night it was only 3 sharp pains over a period of about 5 or 10 minutes so I went to bed at 9pm and it went away. So Im still not sure what to think and I seem to be ok again today. Its all very worrying. I cant afford to let myself get complacent that everything is ok this time just because there was a baby with a heartbeat at the last scan. Im used to having twinges and AF pains but this was something different.
What do you mums think? 

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

It's normal and good to worry and I would probably go to EPU to ease your mind,,, but I had them all the time. I cried they hurt so much at times. Until 10/12 weeks when they finally eased up I worried a lot that something bad was happening but all was fine.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - It sounds like stretching pains.  If you're at all worried, please phone EPU for an emergency scan just for peace of mind.  Please don't sit & worry for the rest of the week & weekend as stress isn't good!

Let us know how you get on.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen I spoke to my midwife about those pains and she just said 'welcome to being pregnant'!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
When will i ever stop worrying?! I havent been to the EPU as the pains have gone now. I will go though if they come back and they get worse.
Thanks for asking your midwide Laura! How are things with you? 

Ron - how is the pox?! 

Thanks Kyla - you always manage to calm me down. You seem to be the ideal mum for a set of twins! 

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Thanks hon. I try to stay as calm as I can, keeps them calm too. Glad the pains have eased off. 
I don't know if you ever read my diary for my last cycle but I had pains a lot http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96415.15

Laura - I think I annoyed my clinic I rang so much  How you doing triplet mama?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for that Kyla, I had a read. Very interesting and encouraging that you had pains too and yet here you are with two lovely bouncing babies!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello, I was sick this morning!    felt sick all day, people at work must think no wonder I'm getting fat as ate 3 bags of crisps! 

Otherwise all well, not back in the office til next tuesday so thats good!

Glad pains have gone Jen. X


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all 

Hope your all ok, thought i'd pop on quick 

Laura - hope your feeling better hun, is it tomorrow you see your babies again?  

Zoie - hey hun, you ok?

J-mo - how are you hun? hope the pains stay away

must dash

Take care

Tracey xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

start again computer went wrong hehe.
anyway hi all 
just thought i would update you as i went to barts yesturday and had some tests and poor dh had hes blood test thought the world was gonna end with him losing hes blood!!  typical man.
all is well going back monday for hormone blood tests and then i got to go back in 2 months as my dh has had to be tested for cystic fibrosis and they take a long time!!
after when we go back for results in 2 months we can then be put onto the waiting list which is 2/3 months so we are still looking at this year.
nice to know we are moving to that next step now!
glad to see all these people pregnant good luck to you all xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Macie looks so grown up in that pic!  Have you thought about trying for a no.2 yet? 

Zoie - Glad things are moving along.  Such a shame Barts are so busy no, was no waiitng a few years ago.

Hello rest of the girls.

X


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi laurab well there is not normally a waiting list but they are a couple of months behind with there clinics ect.
i have to wait for 2 months cause the genetic screening to come back, you never know there might be no waiting list by that time 
im excited but also thinking if i have to wait longer it could be in december!! not really the month ideal for ivf.
but hey some people have to wait years so i see it as better then what some people have had to wait 
so what plans are you thinking of getting done with your house ect? 
hi to everyone else!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Zoie - Yes we are very lucky where we are to be seen so quickly.  Some people don't even get a free go!  We are just re-decorating at the moment and then going to rent our flat out and rent a house.  We did look at some last weekend but really need to get our place sorted out first.

XX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

good luck with everything xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

How are we all? 

Zoie - well done for getting things started. Hey there is never a good month to have IVF! You just have to take it when you can get it girl! 
It wont be long before it comes round. I know you must feel impatient but you are still sooooooo young. Its not like you have your biological clock ticking like some of us! 

Hi Tracey - Macie is so gorgeous isnt she?! 

Hi Laura - I hope you are doing nothing strenuous to your flat?? 

I have my first midwife appointment this afternoon. DH is a bit worried because he thinks I have started to develop PMT and that Im going to come on. I will ask MW but is it normal to suddenly want to strangle you DH at 9 weeks?! 

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its very normal Jen!!    In fact I think I had that symptom from 4 weeks... maybe even before!  Enjoy seeing the midwife... very exciting!

Off for scan now... Back later!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ooooh good luck Laura! 

Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

All bubs doing well, was too early for my 12 week scan    so booked in again for 2 weeks time! 

All slightly different in size variying by 4 days (ranging from 10+2 - 10+6) but all wiggly and looked fine.  Got pics this time too!

Jen - How was it with midwife?  You get any free stuff??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ronnie!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Thank you!!  

Glad your scan went well & your got to see your beanies again.  Bet you can't wait to see them again.  How are you feeling?

Jen - How was your mw appt?  

I still want to strangle my DH these days & Sam is 20 months old!!!!   I think you'll need to tell your DH that it's not PMT, it's called being pg!!!! 

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Was really wel yesterday but feel rubbish again now.  

So what did you do for your birthday?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh no, rubbish as in sicky? 

Unfortunately the weather spoilt our plan so we didn't do a lot & late pm went to the ILs (joined by BIL & his OH) for tea & cake which was very pleasant.

We're going to wait for a sunny day before we do something really nice.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah sick and headache.  Attempted lakeside this morning as desperately need some clothes but was nly there about an hour and had to come home. 

working from home tomorrow at least.

Glad you got to have some cake at least! 

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sick is a good sign!!!  

I actually had 2 cakes..DH bought one & MIL's friend baked another for me!

I also made a banoffee pie on Friday for some friends who came round with their LOs, so we're a bit overloaded with sugar!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Can you have too much sugar?  

I've been bleeding alot this morning.   Not red though.  When is it going to stop?    Gonna get my doppler out in a moment and check on them... scared I won't hear all of them. 

XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You've bought a doppler Have you heard the hb's yet? Don't be worried if you can't as it's still very early days to hear them!

How long have you been bleeding?  Is it due to the empty sac? I remember reading that you are more likely to bleed with twinnies or more due to them bedding in & having more of a chance of nicking your blood vessels.

I go a bit zingy   when I have too much sugar. 

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya ladies! 

Just wanted to wish Ronnie a fabtabulous belated birthday for yesterday!!! So sorry I missed it, I didnt realise it was coming up?!?! Hope you enjoyed your yummy cakies! 

Hi Laura, any result with the doppler? How are you feeling today? Are you still spotting? Hope you are ok but the scan showed them all ok so they should be shouldnt they?? 

M/W appointment was ok and she is really nice but it was just procedure. I told her that Id been to see her before! When she was going through everything I told her that I didnt think Id get that far and we had a long talk about it. She understands that it still seems to surreal to me and that its hard for me still to accept. I told her about the pains and she didnt say much, just to go to the EPAU if I was worried. I suppose shes not going to build my hopes up too much and has to err on the side of caution. I have my scan at the ACU on Thursday which Im dreading and looking forward to all at once.  

Yesterday we saw my friends baby for the first time. Baby Ophelia. I have never seen such a contented baby, she was puking a lot but was still smiling! 

Lots of love to you all
Jen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been spotting pretty much everyday since week 5.    But today was alot more than on other days. 

I've doppled anyway and I heard all 3 of them so they are at least ok at the moment.  The 4th Sac is still there... you think maybe the proddng about on my scan on friday could have started to upset it and make it go away??!

Oh and the doppler is fab... one of the girls on the other thread sent it too me.. its very reassuring.  I'm definately better at getting finding them and I guess they are bigger now too so can hear them much better.  You should be able to always hear them after 12weeks and I'll 11 today.  Worried I may get obsessed with it!  Only had it a few days and used it about twice a day!

Jen try not to fret.  I know its very easy to say.  So how far will you be on your next scan?

Ron -Zingy sounds fun!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Doppler sounds a god send, will have to get me one of those eventually. Otherwise this business is going to send me doolally - just you wait and see! 

Sounds like that bleeding probably is the 4th sack to me! I mean it has to go somewhere doesnt it? 

I will be just on the 10week mark on Thurs at my next scan. The time seems to be dragging sooooo much. Do you know what I mean?!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I feel like I've been pregnant for years!!! Honest. Its like being on a giant 2ww analysing every twinge.  

You can get the dopplers on ebay think they are about £30.  I was just over 10 weeks at my last scan and you can really see the difference... it will be moving about this time...amazing.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

See you say that but I just dont believe that it will for me! 
There is no hope for me honestly!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jennifer??!!  Please!  Have you had any heavy bleeding? Have you had crippling pains?? NO!  Your little beanie will be happily growing away... bouncing about.  I guess you will just have to be proved wrong on Thurs! 

But I do undertand, especially as you had such a horrible experience on your last pregnancy.  But this time is different!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hee hee thanks Laura! 

No have had no bleeding or spotting. But then I didnt the first time until 12 weeks. Had no spotting or bleeding last time either until after the evacuation. Have had severe pains but it didnt last long and havent had that for a week now.

I know know Im going mental. Roll on Thursday xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Think the pains are just the stretching.

I think you need to invest in a doppler too!

I've started to get bits of pink skin come out now.  You think its the sac?  Think I need to re-doppler to check things.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you 'dopple' ok?? 

Could be the sack......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've not doppled.  Scared incase I can't hear them.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura- I used mine every other day or so but not that early on (didn't get it until I was 16 weeks or so). Loved it though. If you heard them this morning, they are fine I promise.
The sac could well be what you are seeing. I was told spotting after a scan is normal but if you had something that was already lose it stands to reason it might have jiggled it a bit.

Jen - I know it's hard but hang in there, you have every reason for it to be fine and none for it not to be so try to stay positive and enjoy this okay? 

Ron - Sorry Imissed your birthday honey. I hadn't realised either. Cakes sound lovely. mmm mmm cake. I miss cake


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just doppled!  All three still there.... no need to panic for at least another hour!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im glad to know Im not the only one going


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen you must get a doppler... I'd be in bits without it!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ive emailed DH about it and hes read it but he hasnt commented. Im waiting for him to say stop being so stupid!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emailed him about the doppler? Just order yourself one and by the time it arrives you will be nearly 12 weeks.  Seems to be a big difference in the last day or 2 so think there heartbeats must get stronger about 11 weeks.  Aparently the developing palcenta makes alot of noise too and that interfers with hearing it!

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

This is going to sound really sad but I dont know how to use Ebay! I need him to do it! 
Im a technophobe. Im lucky to have found my way on here. How often do you see me on ********? God knows how Id handle the dopple thingy when I get it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You are funny!

The doppler thing is just head phones, on/ volumne dial and a thing you wiggle over your belly!!  I think you will manage it!  Yocanbuy a lead to connect it to the stereo too I think but i'm maybe not that   YET!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - this is the same as the one I bought (new for £45) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Doppler-Fetal-Heart-Detector-model-bf-500_W0QQitemZ320271031897QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320271031897&_trkparms=72%3A984%7C39%3A1%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 You can search for similar ones. Or you can rent them for £10 per month.

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine is just called angel sounds and not as fancy as that one!  But does the job!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine's the same as Kyla's & it was a godsend. We used it from about 12 weeks until about 20 weeks.

Laura - I had an empty sac as well & I had a few minor bleeds (one was pinky one) so sounds like it's coming out.  Try not to worry!!!

Jen - Hang in there..1st tri is always the worst one of the 3! Remember PUPO!

Kyla - Thanks.  I kept it quiet..when you get to my age birthdays tend to lose their novelty!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla
I cant log onto that link because Ebay is denied from me here  
But I will try to remember to log on to FF at home and have a look from there. If its the same one Ron had I think I did save it as a favourite here so I will have a look in a min. I think its definitely something I need to invest in to keep my mind at rest (thats if I get through the next two scans ok on the 10th and 15th).

Ron - I second your opinion about birthdays. Whats the point now?! We need to be going backwards! 

Jen xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi. sorry to barge in!]

was just hopng for some advice from you if thats ok....?

im being referred by my cons to st barts and its been about 6 weeks now since they referred me - if i rang st barts do you think i would be able to find out where abouts i am on the waiting list and also how long the wait might be?   or is this something i will have to ask my cons about? my cons has discharged me from his care so im not sure now and feel like im in limbo land!   

thanks   

jo xxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm also sorry to barge into the thread but I thought I would respond to Jo's post as I have also recently been referred to Barts. My referral was received about 3-4 weeks ago and my appointment is on 23 July, so I think it is currently taking about 6 weeks from receipt of referral to appointment but don't quote me on that - I suppose it could change different depending on how busy they are. I was then told that if we are approved for treatment the waiting list is about 4 months. It is my understanding that Barts are supposed to get in touch within a few weeks of receiving the referral. I had to chase my hospital a little to make sure that they sent off my referral so you may need to check the referral has been sent and received. I used the following number for Barts - 020 7601 7540 - to check on the referral. I hope this helps and best of luck with the appointment. 

Best wishes
J32


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you for that J32, i wasnt sure if i was being too impatient but looks like maybe i should hear from st barts soon   may just ring that number tomorrow though to check...  

thanks again  

jo x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi thought i would just let you know i also did have trouble with my referal to barts as my dr didnt send st barts the right paper work so maybe you should ring, i have had my apointment already as i went up to st barts on the 2nd july but i do know they are 2/3 months behind on there apointments and treatment waiting time is about 3 months at the moment. ive got to g back in 2 months as i needed blood tests and have got to go back for the results before i can go on the waiting list!.


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dear Zoie

I thought I would just pick your brains given that you have already had your first appointment. I read in your earlier post that you need to go back in a couple of months for further genetic screening. Do you know if this is standard? I don't think we have had any genetic screening yet but didn't realise we would need this. We have had so many delays in the past couple of years that I was hoping we would be able to go straight on the list, but I guess I will just have to take what comes with apatience. How did you find your experience at Barts, did they seem supportive and knowledgeable? I'm getting quite nervous about the upcoming appointment but also excited that we have reached the next step. Wishing you all the best for your tests and congrats on reaching this stage of your journey. 

Best wishes
J32


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all and hello to all the newbies! 

You seem to have your questions answered and I hope you get your appointments soon.

I just wanted to update everyone on the results of my scan. Nellies little arm and leg was waving at me and the little heart was beating nicely. And the measurement was right for 10 weeks. Ive been discharged now from the clinic and Im even more pleased that I dont have to have any more heparin injections HOORAH!!! I have another scan on tues (the NHS dating one) so I can double check that Nellie is still surviving.

My DH is getting annoyed with me though. He says that I have to start getting excited but I still cant. I wont be able to relax until after the Nuchal scan because I know that if we have a baby with health problems we will be having long and arduous conversations about it. Do any of you know how I feel? 

Sorry for lack of personals, its saturday night and my stepson is nagging me to get off the computer! Thanks so much for all your messages and lots of love to each and every one of you

Jen xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I understand honey. I worried about the nuchal too as if one had issues DH would have wanted to reduce and that would have risked the other. I know it's hard but it is exciting and soon you will be able to relax a bit more I think. Glad this scan went well.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi

thanks for replying zoie, i did ring them and they have me another number for norwich to ring to check whether we have been put on their referral list but the people there told me to ring my gp so im going round in circles at the moment   am calling the gp monday so hope to get some answers then.

good luck with your next appointment


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32
my dh has got to be screened cause i have cytic fibrosis, in other peoples case you would only need to be screened if there was a genietic illness in your familiys, if not then wouldnt have thought so.
i always turned down genetic screening with iui as im the sort of person who thinks you get what your given but with the ivf you have to be screened other wise they will not go ahead, im not to bothered cause even if it comes back as he does carry then im am still allowed to go for ivf but they will check the eggs before hand and then we will know what ones carry and stuff.
i kind of feel its like a designer baby!! but i dont have a choice this time. when we went to st barts we got there to find out that aour apointment had been changed!!  so ring before you leave just to make sure. after all the stuff about the apointment i found everyone to be friendly but very busy. remember you must have photo id with you and they only accept passport or driving lience i took a provisional and they didnt accept. i know the wait is a few months but its better then years. 
hope you get on well when your up there xx
j-mo congrats on seeing little nellie it must be fab seeing hands and legs moving everywhere , wishing you all the best with the nuchal scan x
hi to everyone else hope all is going well


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Great news about Nellie!!! 

TBH I didn't relax until Sam was in my arms in the theatre..I remember waiting to go in & me poking at my stomach just to make sure he kicked back!!!  

Off to Milton Keynes tomorrow for a meeting & coming back Tuesday evening. I'll miss Sam but it'll be sooooooo lovely to have a proper  night's sleep without keeping an ear open for the baby monitor! 

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Jen - I hope the scan goes well tomorrow, and then the Nuchal. Then you will definitely be able to enjoy being pregnant. I'm finding it's a great excuse to have to buy more clothes all the time!

Ron - hope you enjoyed your trip away!

Zoie - good luck with your appointment.

Nutty Jo - good luck with sorting out your appointments. I found that one of the most stressful parts of IVF!

J-32  - good luck with your appointment too!

Susie - how are you? Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy! 

Enjoy the sunshine this week!

Hettie x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

gp hasnt done the referral so have wasted 5-6 weeks of waiting for nothing


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Jo - What a bum!  If there is one thing I have learnt that is that you need to check everyone has done everything they say!  

Hettie - Not long now!! How you feeling?

Ron - Hows you?

Jen - As for the nuchal I only asked for it as it meant I got an extra scan!!   For me personally downs really wouldn't bother me but the assoicated heart conditions might.  I would consider a reduction if the child would have what I would consider no life, because of the work I do I see alot of disability and I would really hate to bring a child into theworld that would only experience pain.  However I have lots of youngsters with downs who lead full and active lives but all people are very different in what they feel they could cope with.  Sure there wil be no probs anyway.    I have my nuchal on Thurs!    So glad Nellie was doing all she should be doing.  

Zoie andJ32 - God luck with those appointments.  

XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - I can't believe you are 12 weeks already - it seems to be going really quickly! Good luck with your nuchal scan. Are you going to Kings? If so, be prepared for a long day. It takes ages when they have just one baby to check, so with three......you might need a sleeping bag! 
I am feeling okay, but getting very tired. Looking forward to meeting my LO now. S/he (I think it's a he though!) is moving around a lot, and it is so wierd watching my tummy move with these shapes appearing under the surface - better than TV!
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Oh no Jo thats terrible! Can you chase them up? 

Hi Laura - good luck for Thurs. Let me know how it goes and what happens. I hear what you are saying but I just dont know what to do. A lady on another thread had a termination yesterday because she tested positive for downs and it really upset me. Im really scared about it. DH also works in that industry and he doesnt think we could cope. 

I went for my dating scan today and it was ok although I didnt get a pic as it wasnt very clear. That didnt bother me because I have some good pics from last week at the ACU with the dildo cam! Anyway they think I am only 10w 2d as opposed to 10w 5d as per my calculation. They said thats ok. Also I have my nuchal scan on the 30th so only a couple more weeks to wait for that.
Southend hospital kept we waiting with a full bladder. I was dancing around
the waiting room and then when he did the scan he told me to empty it before he could see the baby. WTF?!?! 

Hettie - I have an appointment at Kings at 2.40pm. At first I thought we would be there all day because my MW said that they would do the CVS straight away if necessary. But that doesnt seem to be the case now.
Why do you think you are having a boy by the way? 

Jen xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya

feeling a little less stressed today! faxed a letter of complaint to gp yesterday about them being incompetant and they have rang me back and are sorting the referal now. also had to go have blood tests - hep b & c antibodies, reubella and full blood count etc, so least things seem to be moving... i hope  

its nice to see theres some good news on this board, gives me hope for when its my turn  

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Jo - and the motto is, when you need something doing - do it yourself! 
Thats good that you can get things moving. You feel so much better when things are happening.

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Jen

Glad the dating scan went well. They do their dates from the size of the embie on the screen and seem to ignore the IVF dates. According to my FET cycle I am due on the 23rd August, but they dated me as the 17th - it will be interesting to see which is closer. We think ours is going to be a boy as the heartbeat was 126 last time we measured it with the doppler and I think they say if it is between 120 and 140 it is more likely to be a boy - not sure how scientific that is though. Also, my sister-in-law has just had a girl and two close friends have just had girls, so I think it is time for a boy. 

It's good your Kings appointment is in the afternoon as you won't have to be hanging around all morning as well! When you get there they will take blood from you and measure and weigh you. Then you will probably wait around for a little while and then have your scan, which takes at least half an hour as they take loads of measurements. Don't be concerned if the scanner doesn't say much to you as this just seems to be their way. Then you will probably have to wait a while for them to get your blood test results back. Finally they will tell you what your results are. Phew - it's a lot of waiting around, but it is nice to be able to watch your baby on the screen for a long time.
(If your results come back as a high chance of an abnormality, they will discuss it with you. If you and DH both want to go ahead with the CVS to find out more and they have a consultant free, then they will probably do it there and then - but Jen, please don't worry too much about that. You have a much higher chance of everything being okay than not okay, so try to be positive ).

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where is kings?  I'm going to Queens which is the new hospital in Romford.  As for the dating thing I was told they aren't allowed to changed IF dates? Good jobs as one of mine is 2 days behind, one is bang on and one 2 days ahead!! So god knows what date they would have given me!  At this stage its really only mililmeters difference in the days anyway so I wouldn't worry too much.

Hettie - Can't believe you said you think its going fast!!!  I feel like i have been pregnant for years its going SO slow! 

Jen - The chances of there being anything wrong is so very slight do not worry.  And if there is any prob you can think through really what you want to do, there are people there to advise you.  For me it would really have to be something severe to make me terminate as its taken such a long time to get here.  Try not to worry...... all will be well!!   There is so uch to worry about its really not worth worrying aout things that haven't happened!

Those that know Maddy she got her 7th BFN at the weekend.... my heart is breaking for her.. widh I could make it work. 

Hello Jo, Lou, Zoie, Ron and J32


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

just checking in 

Laura - wow cant believe you are 12 weeks already, what is your actual due date? how are you feeling hun?

J-mo - How are you hun? i remember waiting for my scan with a full bladder, thought i was going to wet myself    then when i went in i was asked to "let some out" how the hell i did it with letting it all out i will never know   

Hettie - time has flown, not too long now, you ok?

Big hello to the newbies

Tracey xx


----------



## SHE (May 23, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me coming in!

I had my follow up appt at Barts yesterday (original was in Feb but I had to lose weight - which I have) and have now been put on the waiting list for IVF which is apparently 3 to 4 months which I think is pretty good!!  And we were told that we'll get 3 funded goes which is brilliant.  Hopefully we won't need all 3 but it's good to know they are there if we do.

We were told that we'll go on an assesment day about a month prior to starting down regging - sounds interesting as the Dr said a Nurse will go through everything in details & to expect it to last a good few hours!!

Good luck to everyone else on this board - be it those who are pregnant or who are starting out on this IVF roller coaster.

I'm sure I shall be asking loads of questions once I get going.

SHE xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hettie, Laura and Tracy thanks so much for your encouragement and positive thoughts. I just want it out of the way now so that we know for sure. 
Hettie thanks so much for your thorough explanation of what will happen. 
Looking forward to hearing a) when you actually give birth and b) whether it is indeed a boy! 

Laura - I think Kings college is somewhere in south london. Lucky you that you only need to go to Romford! Is that where you will give birth too? When I told them about the IVF and the dates they didnt seem to care about that as 'they know best'. Im so sorry to hear about Maddy, I cant imagine how she must feel at the moment. Please send her our love.

Tracy - I know its so hard to do a partial wee isnt it?! They told me to do that first which amazingly I managed but then they told me to let it all out. I cant make them out! 

SHE - welcome to the thread. I think you are very lucky indeed to have three funded goes and yes hopefully you wont need them. It will take a lot of the stress away from you knowing you have that back up. If you have any questions you are in the right place.

Lots of love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Yes its handy going to ROmford for everything, although I did initially request to go to Alexandra Hospital as they are a multiple specialist.  But I can't as they have all the expertise etc at Romford apparently.  Which I gues is great as only 15 mins in the car BUT there is something about the local hospital a bit of me wants to travel to something that seems more specialised!    Yes thats were I will give birth too.

Tracey - My due date.... well officially its the 26/1 but I will not be allowed to go past 36 weeks so that makes it about xmas but the average gestation is 32 weeks and thats makes it 5/12!  I never know what to say when people ask!  

I'm on strike today! Done lots of jobs!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I used to say Feb/March (EDD was 3rd March but I knew they would be early) and then they turned up on 4th Jan! Still, was nearly 17th Dec so that was something!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

just popping back to say hello.

So sorry to hear Maddy's news. It's just terrible.  

Lou
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - so glad to see you going strong. How lovely.

Hi to everyone.

L
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Lou! How are things with you?? 

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Lou. How are you?

Laura - I meant to say can you pass on a hug to Maddy for me. I'm so sorry it didn't work again for her.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lou.  Hows you?  Whats happening?  Hows that pup?? 

As for Maddy she is such a strong woman, I just wish she didn't have to be.  She is going straight back in for another FET DE cycle after next Af.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all read around and all looks well, well i got my follow up appointment its the 10th of september so not long really!!
SHE , its good you are getting 3 goes, did they tell you this on your follow appointment? 
will be back on here throughout the week so will do more personels soon
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

A real blast from the past   Maddy here!!

Thanks girls to those of you who remember me for your hugs and thoughts-it means alot x
Things are tough right now, but we've got through it before and I feel sure we will this time-just not sure what to do next...any ideas, I'll try anything...am considering ARGC but am scared that i could just go on for another few years and I'm not sure I (or we!) can take more failures...also their monitoring is very thorough so that would have work implications...also still thinking about adoption...to be honest my mind is all over the place!

I have lurked on here a bit over the last few months, I like to keep up to date with all your news and see how some of the little one's are doing x

Am off to have a read of the ARGC posts...

Lots of love Maddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Maddy sweet pea.

I think you know my suggestions...

1) Go somewhere that will let you use embies over the 2 days (I didn't realise how important the change from 4-8 cells was). Maybe frozen blasts at ARGC?
2) get your name on some fresh donor lists (if your happy with egg sharing there is a really small waitng list at CAre Notts)
3) Have a holiday
4) take DHEA for a few months and try naturally while you wait... i know alot of people thats worked for (me included)

Remember I'm always here.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

maddy i havnt spoke to you before but wanted to send you a big   and lots of   for your next step, whatever that may be  

hope you're all ok today girls   im feeling more positive now that things seem to be happening! 

can i just ask, whats DHEA?   have heard it mentioned a few times but dont know what it is? 

jo xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Maddy! 

You are so strong and a credit to us all! Im so sorry for whats happened again but Im so pleased you are thinking about the next steps.

I would also check out the ACU at the UCH. They've overtaken the ARGC in the latest league table results! I happen to think they are brilliant but have a look at the threads to see what the others think. The tests are not as extensive but still effective and that may fit in better with your work. 

Jen xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everyone

Thanks for all your welcomes. It's such a relief to find this site and people who are either going through the same thing or have been through it. As supportive as partners, friends and family can be,  sometimes it's just not the same as when people have expereinced it themselves. 

Maddy, we haven't spoken before but I just wanted to say my thoughts are with you and I wish you strength and courage through these difficult days and much success in your future steps. 

J-Mo hope all is going well with the pregnancy. I think for many of us it is (or will be!) very difficult not to worry even when we get a positive because it has been such a hard fought process to get there. It sounds like everything is going great though and hopefully it will get easier and increasingly enjoyable as the weeks pass. 

Jo - well done for getting things moving, it's a good to feel that you have been able to push things forward an get results. Let us know when your appointment comes through.  

Zoie - congrats on your Sept appointment. If all goes well tomorrow we may be cycling at the same time - I'll keep you posted. 

Laura - hope all's going well with the triplets - looks like you'll be having Christmas babies, what better present could you hope for. 

SHE - I'm hoping to be in the same boat soon. We also found out we are eligible for three goes on the NHS, I think this changed (from 1) very recently so we're very pleased about that. I think I'll be the same, asking lots of questions. The accumulated knowledge of the ladies on this site is quite amazing. I like the idea of Barts bringing you in for an assessment day to go through everything thoroughly. Again keep us posted on your progress. 

Hello to everyone else - Rontuck, Kyle, Hettie D, Londonlou and anyone else I've missed off the list (it's my first set of personals)  

As for me, as mentioned, I have my first appointment at Barts tomorrow. Slightly apprehensive but also glad that we will hopefully begin the process. Me and DP have been TTC for what seems like an eternity (3 yrs) although I know much less than some of the women here. I feel very ready to start treatment and after many delays in the process and a rather unhelpful cons in my previous hospital I'm hoping things will improve now that we have been referred to Barts. We'll see. I'll keep you posted on how things go. 

All the best
J32


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

J32 good luck for tomorrow! I hope it goes really well and look forward to hearing your news

Hello to everyone else

Jen x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow's appointment J32


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck J32 xxxx

Thanks Girls xx Still all over the place but maybe the summer hols will give me a chance to sort my head out!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

J32 - Good Luck tom, let us know who you see and all the info tomorrow!  

Maddy -


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning girls   

I am still lurking   

J32 - good luck with your appt today  

Laura - how are you hun? have you had a scan recently, did i miss it

Maddy -   thinking of you x

Zoie - not long till Sept, the way these months are going you will blink and it will be here

Must dash

Take care all 


Tracey xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi allive been learning to drive so that is keeping me sane while waiting! j32 good luck xx let us know who you have and stuff xxi was wondering the people who have been told they are entittled to 3 goes , have you had other nhs treatment? i had to have iui and was told by dr this is what i had to go through before ivf and now im thinking maybe cause ive done iui thats why i can only have 1 ivf?i might have to ask when im next up!  laurab glad all is going well with the tripletsxx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Zoie

Just a quick one before I head. On my letter from Barts it said that the NHS funding would cover up to 6 cycles of ovulation induction and 6 cycles of IUI and 3 cycles of IVF/ICSI. I think this all depends on your PCT and what their policy is. I don't think the fact that you had IUI beforehand should affect how many cycles of IVF you're entitled to bu rather what the policy of your primary care trust is - Barts should be able to clarify for you. 

Thanks to everyone for all your good wishes, very much appreciated.

See you later.

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi j32thanks for the info ive never had a letter to tell me what im entittled to?? so will have to ask when im up there next.how did your day go at barts, are you on the waiting list, do you know when you are looking at starting?hope all went ok xx


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just a quickie to let you know everything went well yesterday. I have been put on the waiting list (about 4 months), I also have to have a polyp removed in the meantime (I knew I had a polyp but wasn't sure whether it would need removing but apparently the position is exactly where the an embryo would implant). They have booked me in for the polypectomy on 3 Sept, so very soon and just after my hols, which is handy enough. They also confirmed that because I have a slight blood clotting disorder they would put me on heparin, which I'm quite pleased about even if it does mean I will be a bit of a pin cushion through TX. They all seemed very nice, I can't remember the name of the doctor we spoke to, although he was a clinical fellow and not the consultant. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the sunshine (unless commuting in a packed tube of course!)

Best wishes,
J


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

laurab said:


> 1) Go somewhere that will let you use embies over the 2 days (I didn't realise how important the change from 4-8 cells was). Maybe frozen blasts at ARGC?


Sorry for butting in here, but hello to everyone that remembers me. Laura I was nosing through the posts and this interested me, did you find out information re how important it the change from 4-8 cells is, only I'm clining to hope that this time I'll get a bfp, when I had my ET on 17th it was a 3 day transfer and they put back a 9 and a 10 cell embryo, so if you've heard anything good about the higher the cells was wondering if you could tell me which might keep me thinking positive for the time being.

Maddy I was sorry to hear your news but I'm glad you're not gonna give up, keep strong honey.

Kyla, Sue, Ron - hello hope you are all well.

Paula
xxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG sorry about the poor spelling and grammar in the previous post!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Paula, 

Those sound like tip top embies to me.  I had a 6,7,8 cell put back at day 3 and all three took!  Ideally they should be 8 on day three so 9 and 10 sound fab!     I never knew this but alot of embies get to 4 cell and then don't develop any further, so getting thm past that is really good sign.

Good Luck!!

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Paula - I remember you! We did the first Barts cycle together back in spring 2005. Fingers and toes crossed it will work this time - sounds like some great embies you have there though! Good luck honey.
I had 15 embies on day 2 at 4 cell and then only 6 on day 4 so it just goes to show huh?

Laura!! So nice to SEE you! You look great. Nice bump you got there too


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks ladies,

will keep you posted, fingers crossed, although today I seem to have niggly AF pains but we'll see how it turns out Thursday.

Paula
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Paula - My only symptom was af pains! 

Hello kyla!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck for Thursday Paula! 

Laura - love the bump

Kyla - hello to you too! 

I have my nuchal scan tomorrow and am sh*tting myself! Excuse the french! 

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Good luck for tomorrow honey. I'm sure you'll be fine but I remember being nervous myself.
Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening girlies

Jen - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow..let us know how you get on!  

Paula - Hi hun, how are you? Your embies sound great.  I had FET & on day 3 I had a 7 & 5 cell put back in.

Good luck for the 31 July - I really hope it's your turn this time.   

Laura - You're looking great!!! Keep cooking those triplets!  

Maddy - Sorry for the delay re your question.  Have you got a f/u appt with your clinic? Are they able to give you some answers?  What was your lining like? Any issues with immune etc? Have you tried alternative therapy, ie acu/reflex?  In the meantime, please look after yourself.

Ron
x


----------



## J32 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good luck Jen.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Looking forward to your news about your scan.... hope you got a good picture.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies I really need advice, I went to the loo about half hour ago and there was blood, not lots but there was still pinky blood, so after sobbing my heart out to DH I decided to test to get it over with, the test the hospital gave me came up negative but I thought I'd do a first response one too and that one came up with a very faint 2nd line, now I've been drinking about 2 litres of water a day so I'm thinking maybe that's why its only faint, that and the fact I've tested late, but I really don't know what to think because of the bleeding.

I think we're gonna get up in the morning and just drive to Barts and ask for a blood test, do you think they will do that without me actually booking one beforehand?

I am going out of my mind, don't know whether to be happy or not.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Paula - oh, you must be in a state, but it sounds like it could be a positve to me. I would do a clearblue test (digital and non-digital) in the morning if I was you. I don't think Barts usually do blood tests, but if you actually go there and explain/plead then perhaps they will. Good luck! I really hope you don't get anymore bleeding tonight, but pink blood is okay so please don't worry about that. Best wishes.

Jen - hoping everything went okay at the scan. Thinking of you. 

Laura - a lovely bump growing there! Start buying those maternity tops!

Ron - hi! how are you?

Hi to everyone else. 

Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Paula

you must be going out of your mind but on the up side a feint line is a line non the less. I bleed pink red brown before my bfp and after and it was ok as it has been for many girls so I echo hettie clear blue tomorrow digital and regular and go to barts and beg if they won't blood test you tell them you'll pay they'll soon do it then.

good luck for tom

Fran


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow Hettie not long now!!!

Paula - Go to your GP and ask for  a blood test in the morning but remember you need 2 blood tests as one alone is useless its the amount they go up thats important.  When was OTD?  If the bleeding is just slight try not to worry I have had bleeding all the way through, the babies are just implanting probably. Ifs its really heavy or your in alot of pain then seek help but if just light and pink/ brown don't worry.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura,
I might only have till the 12th August, less than 2 weeks away, as the baby is breech so I have been booked in for a c-section!!! 
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - Sounds like your wee's been diluted that's why it shows a faint line.  Bleeding could be implantation bleed.  I'd also get a clearblue digital & do a test 1st thing tomorrow morning.  Good luck - I've got everything crossed for you hun.    

Hettie - I'm fine thanks apart from catching Sam's bug - he's been coughing & sneezing all over me all weekend so it's inevitable that I'm now germed up  

Not long for you now either. Are you all ready to go??


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

thank you ladies, I don't have a clear blue test though, I've got a first response one left and a tesco's own make, I've spoken to the emergency consultant at Barts and he has said to come in tomorrow for a blood test, even if I had to pay I really don't mind.  I can't sleep now got knows how I'm gonna get through the night.

I still have AF type pains but the bleeding has just turned to brown now.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning ladies,

I can't sleep, the latest from me, 3 out of 4 tests had a very faint positive line but during the night the bleeding has got a lot heavier so I suppose that's it for us. I'm still gonna go to the hospital in the morning and ask for a blood test just to confirm that I was actually pg. Feel absolutely devastated, but some good has come out of it, at least this time I did manage to get pg if only for a short time.

People keep telling me to stay positive because the bleeding doesn't mean much but that combined with the very faint line  tells me its not gonna be a happy ending.

Will let you know how I get on at the hospital, I'm just gonna turn up there at 9 and ask for a blood test, hopefully they won't turn me away.

Paula
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls   

Trying to have a quick catch up (as normal!!!) 

Laura - lovely bump hun, how are you? 

Hettie - how exciting, only 2 weeks how are you feeling?

Paula - i am thinking of you hun   hope everything goes well at the hospital let us know 

Jen - how was your scan?

Kyla - how are you and you LO's? how are they coping with the heat?

Ron - Hope your feeling better soon


love to everyone


Tracey 
xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry its been so long, had lots going on what with babies being born at 27 weeks + 4 days.........

Oliver was 2lb 12oz & little Jaimee was only 1lb 10oz & she spent 16 weeks in total in hospital ( bless her) But they are both doing really well now. On their last weighing last Weds oli was 12lb 15oz & Jaimee was 7lb 7oz.

Anyway just checking in to see that you are all doing well & that I haven't forgotten any of you!

Laura ~ OMG triplets!!!!! well done babe, hope it all runs smoothly for you        

I will catch up with you all very soon

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - Good luck at Bart's today.  Let us know how you get on.   .  When I got pg naturally last year, I had brown blood for a couple of days & thought it was the start of my AF, so it really could be implantation bleed.  

Nicky - Hi hun, congratulations, Mummy!!!! You must be exhausted spending all that time at hospital with the twins.  Glad to hear they are both well.  Sending them & you lots of  

I'm off work today so going to veg out w/o Sam who's at nursery.  Hopefully I'll feel better soon!

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been to the hospital did another HPT but was negative, they've done a blood test but said I won't hear now until later today which could be up until about 6pm.  The said the results could come back non conclusive and if this is the case I'll need to have another blood test Monday, I'm just so confused I don't know if I was pg or wasn't.

Before we left for the hospital I bled loads and lost a clot the size of a golf ball (sorry tmi) but I'm not sure if that was the gel that I've been using or what, but I know there was a lot there but then once I'd passed that, I'm not bleeding now, just gone back to a bit of brown blood again but hardly anything.

Me and DH just don't know what to think at all, deep down I know its over but its just frustrating not knowing if I was actually pg or not.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - Sending you lots of                                 that it's going to be OK.  

Ron
x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya ladies,

Had the call from the hospital and yes it showed I was pg but the pg levels were too low for it to be viable, I have to go back Monday for another blood test but that's just to confirm its over.  I've been told to keep taking meds for now which I'm finding really hard cos I just want to try and get on with things now, they've told me that because the levels are low it is highly unlikely to result in a good pg.

I'm devastated but I also think we've jumped another hurdle, I've never managed to even get pg before and maybe with the 9 frosties we got from this go, maybe they're a good batch eh.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Paula - So sorry honey... although stranger things have happened.   

Nicky - How lovely to hear from you, glad the wee ones are doing well.  

Ron - Poor you, you seem to have had a rubbish few months.  

Hettie - Blimey... 2 weeks!!! How exciting!

Tracey - Hello dear how are you doing?

One more day at work then I'm off for a week! Phew.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - I'm so sorry hun.  Please look after yourself if you meantime.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone heard from Jen?  Bit worried as not from heard from her since before her 12 week.  Anyone got her moby number?

Paula - How you doing?  

Love to everyone else. XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - She's been posting on the other thread..go look!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh! CAn't believe she left me in suspenders like that!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I think she had a brave moment!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Laura Im soooooo sorry! I assumed you would be on the other thread!!! You have my permission to box my brains! 
Ive not been around much anyway as have been so busy at work, hope you are ok 

Paula - Im so sorry to hear your news. But I like you attitude that you have jumped another hurdle. And frosties do work as they have done for so many of us on this thread! 
Keep strong, you will get there.

Lots of love to everyone else
Jen xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning ladies   

Paula - not spoke to you before but have read your posts, i am so sorry hun, you take care   have noticed your in Dagenham, where abouts as i also live there

Laura - hey hunni, how are you and your lo's? have you had any more scans?

Ron - How are you and Sam?

Nicky - great to hear from you, a belated  , glad the twins are doing well  

Big hello to anyone i have missed


Tracey 
xxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

My daughter arrived in the very early hours of the 3rd August 2008. My water broke late 1st August 2008 and I had to go into the hospital soon after.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152002.0

Alexis


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABY GIRL      

Cant wait to see pics xx

What did you name her? 


Take care


Tracey 
xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Fantastic news Alexis! Cant wait to see photos, Ive posted on your other thread. Bless little Gabrielle xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope it's OK just to crash on here.  I've just finished 3 cycles of IUI at Queen's in Romford, all BFN's, and am about to be referred to Bart's for IVF.......hopefully !

Be good to get to know you all and get any advice you can give me to get myself prepared for starting there.  Apparently the wait is about 3-4 months which seems pretty good to me!

There seems to be lots of bumps on this board which is VERY encouraging  

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Alexis

Hey Nix - I remember you from clomid thread. Sorry IUI didnt work, im also waiting for ivf at Barts so maybe we will be cycling together


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Hope you are all well. Good luck with all your appointments.
Today's planned c-section has been cancelled for me. The baby has now turned, so is no longer breech. Therefore I'm waiting for a natural birth - hopefully sometime soon!
Hope you all have a good week,
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow Hettie how exciting, glad the wee one has turned, although I gues would have been nice to see her today!

Welcome Nix, feel free to ask any questions. Was you under Dr Sath at Queens?   Are Anne and Marie still there?

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Laura,

Yep, I was being treated by Satha.........can't say I'll be sorry to say goodbye to him, but Anne and Maria are fantastic and I'm sad that the rest of my treatment won't involve them!  Congrats on your bump !!!

I've got my last appointment with Satha tomorrow and then, hopefully, I'm heading to Barts.  What should I expect from now ?  How quickly should I see someone at Barts ?

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix I saw Satha the other day when I was waiting for my scan at queens and I had a complete paddy he was going to be taking over my care, I was saying to DP if he is there I'm walking out!    I can't believe that man is a qualified dr!

After your appointment tom they will prob take about 6 weeks to type the referral letter to Barts, I personally called the secretary for a progress report every week! Then When the letter was actually typed Barts didn't recieve it so I ended up faxing over my copy of the  letter! That was a few years ago though. Then I asked to go on the cancellation list and was offered an appointment and started my cycle pretty much straight away.  Try to see Ms Tozer at Barts she is lovely.

Good luck!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't blame you - why the hell that man ever went into this sort of field as a Dr I'll never know !!  I've been "treated" by him for over 2 years now and I don't think he's spoken more than 10 words to me in all that time and definitely has never looked directly at me !!!!  

Thanks for the info. hun - I'll get on their case chasing it up constantly then !!  I've been told that the wait is currently about 4 months - doesn't seem too bad !


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

yep keep chasing them nix cos i waste 6 weeks waiting for an appointment and my gp hadnt even sent it out   

still waiting


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Had my appointment at Queen's this morning for referral to Barts, so will start the chasing from when - next week ?  Week after 

Jo - have they told you when you should be starting tx yet ?  Are you going to Barts London ?!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

they havnt told me yet, am waiting for them to send me the appointment still


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
nix76 - i think it took about 6 weeks for me to get an appointment at st barts, i also had trouble cause i see a dr in cambridge , they thought i lived in cambridge and sent my referal back  but rang to check what was happening and it got sorted.
i have been to barts once already had all the routine tests and am having to go back on the 10th september for the results and hopfully on the waiting list!! 
i was told the list was around 4 months and this was on july the 2nd. hope this helps.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im still waiting, i rang them and they still have no records of my referal


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nuttyjo it does take awhile im afraid 
i think that the fact they are like 3/4 months behind dont help!! 
the other thing you can do is get in touch with the people who sent your referal to make sure they sent it!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i did that the first time - my gp said he sent it beginning of may so i waited 6 weeks and heard nothing so i rang to check and they hadnt sent it   so then after i complained they wrote saying they sent it 14th July and so all i really want is to know that Barts have received it and its waiting to be done. Am now worrying gp hasnt sent it even though they said they have   

i wanted to start the tx this year but with how things are going its looking more and more likely it will be next year now   

however, i am applying to another clinic to do egg share so may have to push for that instead and just use the nhs go if it ever materialises 

nix have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

No, I haven't heard anything yet but it has only been a week since my appointment when I got told I was being referred so not really expecting anything yet.  Think I will call next week to check it's all under control.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hope everyones ok and i apologise for this coming rant in advance....  

ARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          Rang clinic today and FINALLY got to speak to who i needed to - she asked if i wanted the good or bad news    Good news is that they have the referral and have had it a few weeks but the bad news is they have been waiting for me to call so they could tell me they cant give me an appointment as the form has been filled in wrong      I asked why they hadnt told me or more importantly the gp this when they received it and aparently they waere waiting for me to call to tell me   I gave up argueing that i had been calling for WEEKS and no one had said this to me before and asked what i needed to do to sort it. So im now waiting for the gp to ring me so i can ask him to re-do the form PROPERLY and fax it over so i can finally get somewhere


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

How annoying! Why couldn't they pick up the phone and call you?!! Unfortunantely administration is one of the things that lets Barts down. That was the side of the treatment that I actually found the most stressful! (Having the scans, doing the injections, etc. was a breeze compared to getting through on the phone, making appointments, etc)
I hope your GP gets his/her act together and sorts it out.
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Hettie.... any news??


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Laura,
Still waiting! 9 days overdue! I'm going to be induced on Friday if nothing happens before then.
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You've just made that baby far too comfy in there! 

I'll keep everything crossed for a quick and easy birth... how exciting!!   

Jo - Can only echo what Hettie says, admin is not good at Barts, although I found emailing them to be pretty good, then you also have a record of everything too.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi laura, do you have an email address for someone there that i can email? thanks

hettie, hope you go into labour soon! you must be so fed up waiting! 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm.. is it not at the top of one of the letters?

Off the top of my head its something like..

[email protected] or any of there names with a dot in the middle, think the admin lady is called antionette?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok thanks i will try that, i dont have any letters from them yet and thats why i have been trying to call them to arrange the initial appointment 

xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

I still lurk on this thread to see that you are all doing ok & i would just like to confirm Jo that Laura has given you the correct email address & that was the only way i could ever get any questions answered reasonably quickly.

Laura - Love the bump pic hope you are doing really well & taking it easy. I am knackered most of the time so you must be with 3 snuggling in.    

Hettie - Hope things get moving for you soon hun. I can't beleive where this year has gone it does'nt feel like long ago that you announced your BFP!  Best of luck hun thinking of you.

Good luck to all that are waiting for appointment etc & i so hope all your dreams come true.

Love Sue XXX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie cos Ive been in Devon and Cornwall and really busy at work. Just wanted to wish you loads of luck Hettie! I was expecting to log onto some good news and I cant believe you are still hanging on in there! Wishing you loads of luck and love

Jen xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Girls

Hettie - any news  hoping as your quiet you must be too busy having bubs or cuddling bubs   

Laura - love your new pic xx how are you hunni?

Sue - great to hear from you hun hope your keeping well xxxx

Jen - Hiya you ok? did you have a nice time away?

must dash about to leave work

Take care


Tracey xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You still here Hettie?  

Tracey - How you diong, not spoke for ages.  

Sue - Love your new pic on face book. 

Jen - I love Devon and Cornwall.. nice little holiday would be lovely! 

Jo - Any luck with the email?

Well had a scan today, all my cervix probs seem to have rectified themselves for a while.   We also found out the flavours... two litttle girls and a boy.  We are over the moon.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

laurab - how nice to have both sexes. you have an instant family 
hettie- how all is well and you are having big cuddles with baby!!
hi to everyone else hope all is going well xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Hettie - thinking of you!!!! Hope all is ok and you are enjoying being a mummy at last! 

Sue - Did you enjoy the wedding in Scotland? 

Laura - congrats! Two girls and a boy Im so pleased for you thats fantastic. Now you have to start thinking of names.....

Love to you all
Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jo - I'm stil in denial that I'm going to have any babies for the moment so not really thinking to much about names.. or moving.. or buying stuff.. agh it will all come together!  Hows your little bean.. you gonna find out sex?

Hows all you girsl who waiting for appointments?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Still waiting !!!  Apparently I should get my copy of the referral letter any day and then just have to wait to hear from Barts which I've been told will be a month or 2 before the 18 weeks wait is up - does that sound right ?!?!

LauraB - triplets !!!!!!  that's fantastic!  You must be over the moon !!!!!!

How's everyone doing ??
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Nix it will be exciting when you get that letter! Fingers crossed it comes soon.

Laura Im not too good, are you on the other thread yet? When do you think you will start to relax a bit? Actually I think I will PM you........


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm back with news!!!  
I went in on Friday morning to be induced and our baby boy eventually arrived by c-section at 13.37 on Saturday! He was definitely worth the wait (and agony!) though. He is called Nathan and weighed 8lb11oz. Very healthy. I came home from the hospital with him yesterday evening. We had a very sleepless night last night, but he's just perfect!  
I will sort out a photo sometime soon!
Love Hettie x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the world little one  Congratulations Hettie xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I have goosebumps!! Welll done Hettie and welcome little Nathan! Wow he's a big boy!  

Eek!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats hettie  cant wait to see a pic hope you recover wellxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154949.0


----------

